# what to do about this color combination



## tuffluck (Dec 22, 2010)

i have a living/dining room that is about 35 feet in length, and approximately 18 feet in width, with a separating fireplace about midway in that sticks out about 3 feet from the wall.

the entire wall--all 35 feet--on the fireplace side is basically baby blue in color. on the other side it is your standard apartment off-white like color. the fireplace hearth is black marble, and that even extends around the base of the fireplace by approximately 1.5 feet out. the floor is lightly stained wood (looks a lot like bowling alleyway wood color). i have a very modern charcoal gray couch, a black entertainment center/TV, and a black/stained (cherry wood) dining room table. all of my picture frames are black also, and i'm sure the eventual coffee table will be a combination of black and glass.

we were hoping navy/black pillows on the gray sectional would pull all of the colors in our room together, plus some gray curtains (at the end of the long room there are two doors that lead to a useless porch, so we are planning around them as if they are windows). the baby blue though is limiting the navy/black pillow idea on the couch.

i really, really want to paint the baby blue a darker blue, almost navy. i hate, hate, hate the baby blue. i think my room as a child was baby blue, so i feel like i'm in a kid's room with the wall that color. but my girlfriend thinks that navy is too dark and when the sun is down it's going to look more black than anything. she agrees to about 2 shades darker than the current color, but i still feel what she is tolerant of is still considered a baby blue shade, just darker than the original. i don't think it's worth the trouble to paint 2 shades darker.

so at this juncture our compromise is to try and work around the room with the colors as they are. so, that means leaving the baby blue accent wall baby blue.

can you guys suggest anything for us to do to neutralize or blend that color wall with the rest of our furniture? maybe certain color accent pillows for the couch or a rug, etc? i am partial to dark themes, she is not. we just want to find something that works at this point. since we have modern furniture, i feel like our colors need to correspond to that theme also, i just don't know how to do it. any help would be great! thanks.


----------



## MrBill_DIY (May 4, 2008)

Consider a smoky gray/blue. It will go with the black, navy blue, gray, white, and cherry. And it won't be too dark.


----------



## GalFriday (Jun 14, 2009)

Here are some Behr color suggestions:

540F-4 Shale Gray
540F-5 Smokey Blue
740F-4 Dark Storm Cloud
740F-5 Myth
750F-4 Raging Sea


----------



## mrs. c (Dec 29, 2010)

*colors*



tuffluck said:


> i have a living/dining room that is about 35 feet in length, and approximately 18 feet in width, with a separating fireplace about midway in that sticks out about 3 feet from the wall.
> 
> the entire wall--all 35 feet--on the fireplace side is basically baby blue in color. on the other side it is your standard apartment off-white like color. the fireplace hearth is black marble, and that even extends around the base of the fireplace by approximately 1.5 feet out. the floor is lightly stained wood (looks a lot like bowling alleyway wood color). i have a very modern charcoal gray couch, a black entertainment center/TV, and a black/stained (cherry wood) dining room table. all of my picture frames are black also, and i'm sure the eventual coffee table will be a combination of black and glass.
> 
> ...


 BABY BLUE??? please.... get rid of it fast!!! Anything but BABY blue. Try a grey/blue shade. A charcoal shade of blue. Look at the paint swatches in the grey sleeves... Don't even touch the blue sleeves. Plenty of greys will lean towards a blue shade anyways. Go deeper than lighter... it will be a very rich room with your accents! Have fun....and remember... it is just paint! Paint small swatches of sample colors. Best $3 you will spend is on a sample of paint color. Step back, let it dry and see how it feels... Good luck!



:thumbsup:


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

I too vote for a grayed down shade of blue - it can be deep like Slate Blue, or light like French Blue - either will work great with your existing decor and will make the world of a difference.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Baby blue is def not a good choice for a living room. Try smokey blue!


----------

